# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  βλαβη σε tv 14" philips

## xifis

Γεια χαρα παιδια κ καλο χειμωνα να χουμε.ωραιο κ το νεο λουκ του σαιτ με την ευκαιρια!

στο θεμα μου τωρα,στο χωριο εχω μια τηλεορασιτσα 14'' philips μοντελο 14PT1332/01 η οποια σταματησε να λειτουργει (πανω που εβαλα καλη κεραια-ενισχυτη)!συγκεκριμενα επαιζε νορμαλ μια χαρα.γυρναω τη πλατη μου για 2'' κ τη βλεπω σκοτεινιασμενη σαν σε stand by με το φωτακι αναμενο κ να κανει εναν 8ορυβο σαν "τρρρρρρρρρρ" οπως μερικοι M/T οταν τριζουν.δοκιμαζω να την ξανανοιξω απτο κοντρολ,κανει να δειξει η οθονη κ εκτοτε εσβησε οριστικα.πλεον οταν την ανοιγω κανει αυτον το ιδιο θορυβο συνεχεια,οχι πολυ δυνατος,κ οταν την κλεισω απτον διακοπτη ακουγεται σαν να ανεβαινει οκταβα (τρρρρρ--ιιιιιιιιι,λες κ ακους τετραγωνο απο γενητρια κ ανεβαζεις τη συχνοτητα δηλ) κ σταματαει φυσικα.

δυστηχως δεν ειχα εργαλεια μαζι,κ μαγαζια με ανταλακτικα δεν υπαρχουν οποτε σκεφτομαι την επομενη φορα να κουβαλησω απο εδω.υποψιαζομαι βλαβη στον ΜΤ/ υψηλης οποτε σκεφτομαι να παρω εναν κ το τρανζιστορ του κ να τα αλλαξω.πυκνωτες τριγυρω δεν κοιταξα.

οπως καταλαβενετε παω λιγο στα "κουτουρου" που λενε,κ αν καποιος μπορει να μου πει μια λυση του στυλ "κανε αυτο κ αυτο" θα με βγαλει απο μεγαλο κοπο.δηλαδη αν χρειαζεται και κανας πυκνωτης τριγυρω μιας κ τιμες δεν κρατησα.μονο του Μ/Τ κ του BU της υψηλης.

σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας κ για τις συμβουλες σας προκαταβολικα.

----------


## east electronics

αρχικα κοιτας αν ειναι το μοντελο που εχει 3 ηλεκτρολυτικους 47/160 κοντα στο μετασχηματιστη υψηλης ...αν ναι τους αλλαζεις και τους τρεις αβλεπι  

κοιτας μετα απο ολα αν εχει ταση τροφοδοσιας στο τρανσιστορ υψηλης .....μαλλον δεν θα εχει ...φυσικα κοιτας το υψηλης για βραχυκυκλωμα και ξανακοιτας για ταση τροφοδοσιας .....αμα δεν εχει σηκωνεις το μ/σ υψηλης απο την πλακετα και κοιτας αν το τροφοδοτικο ανεβασε ταση .... σε αυτη τη φαση αλλα ζεις μετασχηματιστη

----------


## xifis

ευχαριστω τρισμεγιστε σακη!ο ΜΣ παντως ηταν ψοφιος μιας κ τον γειωσα κ δεν εβγαλε ουτε τσικ.θα παρω κ τα πυκνωτακια που λες μαζι με το BU κ τον M/Σ ΥΥΤ κ θα τα αλλαξω.ελπιζω να δουλεψει.για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος μιας κ εχεις εμπειρια σχετικα,η tv ειναι μοντελο περιπου δεκαετιας,μια που εχει αρκετα καμπυλωτη οθονη,ενα στρογγυλο γκρι power κουμπι κ ενα led που αναβει μονιμα κοκκινο οταν δουλευει,χωρις να αναβοσβηνει με το τηλεκοντρολ οπως κατι αλλες.διπλα του ειναι ο δεκτης IR ενα διαφανες στρογυλο καλυματακι σαν LED.πιο διπλα ειναι τρια στρογγυλα γκρι κουμπια του μενου.επισης δεν εχει teletext (αν κ την ιδια την εχω δει αλλου να εχει),οπως επισης κατω δεξια στη προσοψη εχει κ ενα πλαστικο μαυρο στυλ φιλτρο IR που μαλλον το εβαλαν να καλυπτει τις τρυπες των RCA που δεν εχει(!),λογω οικονομιας(?).αυτα.καλο χειμωνα ναχουμε κ ευχαριστω κ παλι.

----------


## xifis

μηπως ξερει κανενα τσακαλακι αποδω μεσα να μου πει τι ΜΤ ΥΥΤ φοραει η τηλεοραση κ τι BU?καπου τα χα γραψει σε ενα χαρτι ρε γμτ κ δε το βρισκω με την καμια.

το μοντελο ειναι 14PT1332/01 κ το σασι L6.1 η τηλεοραση ειναι philips 14αρα.

εχω φαει το ιντερνετ κ service manual δε παιζει πουθενα.

----------


## mystaki g

[[ΜΣ παντως ηταν ψοφιος μιας κ τον γειωσα κ δεν εβγαλε ουτε τσικ]] εδω εισαι λαθος.Αφου δεν εχεις υψηλη γιατι να σου βγαλη τσικ

----------


## xifis

για την υψηλη μιλαω,τη γειωσα κ δεν εκανε τπτ.νεκρη.

----------


## mystaki g

> αρχικα κοιτας αν ειναι το μοντελο που εχει 3 ηλεκτρολυτικους 47/160 κοντα στο μετασχηματιστη υψηλης ...αν ναι τους αλλαζεις και τους τρεις αβλεπι  
> 
> κοιτας μετα απο ολα αν εχει ταση τροφοδοσιας στο τρανσιστορ υψηλης .....μαλλον δεν θα εχει ...φυσικα κοιτας το υψηλης για βραχυκυκλωμα και ξανακοιτας για ταση τροφοδοσιας .....αμα δεν εχει σηκωνεις το μ/σ υψηλης απο την πλακετα και κοιτας αν το τροφοδοτικο ανεβασε ταση .... σε αυτη τη φαση αλλα ζεις μετασχηματιστη


 κανε αυτα που σου ειπε ο Σακης

[[αμα δεν εχει σηκωνεις το μ/σ υψηλης απο την πλακετα και κοιτας αν το τροφοδοτικο ανεβασε ταση ]] και μετα τα λεμε.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ο  μ/τ υψηλης  ειναι  HR7774 και το τρανζ.  υψηλης BUT 11APX  αλλα κανε πρωτα αυτο που εγραψε  ο  σακης

----------


## xifis

ευχαριστω παιδια,κ εσενα νικο.ρωταω για τα εξαρτηματα γιατι εκει που βρισκεται η τηλεοραση,ουτε ιντερνετ εχει ουτε μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα να πεταχτω τσακα τσακα με τις παντοφλες...οποτε μαζευω πληροφοριες κ υλικο,κ αναλογως φυσικα του συνολικου κοστους θα πραξω.θα τα δοκιμασω ολα διαδοχικα.κ παλι ευχαριστω.

ΥΓ:ενας καθηγητης πουχα ρωτησει ο οποιος ηταν κ τηλεορασακιας παραληλα,μου πε κ αυτος κατευθειαν σφεντονα για τους πυκνωτες 47/160 κ 100/160 στο τροφοδοτικο switching,με το που του ειπα το προβλημα.επειτα μου πε να αλλαξω κ εναν φακη μπλε κιλοβολτικο διπλα στο BU.για την τιμη του εχω ενδοιασμους...αν ξερετε...

----------


## mystaki g

το σχεδιο ειναι εδω http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...s_L61.1AA.html

2420(7n5  1600v) και 2422(330n)

----------


## alex504

Αν είναι αυτή που φαντάζομαι και κάνει τσίριγμα στο τρανζίστορ υψηλής δίπλα υπάρχει ένας πολυεστερικός πυκνωτής σε μπλε χρώμα κοίταξε στα πλάγια εάν έχει σκάσει θα έχει μια μαύρη κουκίδα μερικές φορές δεν φαίνετε τι έχει βγαλτον  και με το πολυμετρο στο βραχυκύκλωμα μέτρησε και εάν το μπουζερ κτυπάει είναι καμένος άλλαξε τον και όλα οκ

----------


## alex504

150k 2κv τοσο νομιζω ειναι

----------


## xifis

συμφωνα με το datasheet (thanks mystaki) διπλα στο BUT11AX εχει εναν 7,5 νανο.λογικα γιαυτον θα μιλαμε,εσυ ποσο θυμασαι να ειναι?150 νανο?

----------


## georgees

ειναι σιγουρα ο πυκνωτης αυτος.

----------

